# Massey problems



## littlemassey (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, 
Can anyone help with two problem's that I have. Firstly I have a 168 and the multi power doesn't work, do I have to split the tractor to gain access to the pump and clutch pack or can I just lift the top cover to get access. Secondly I have a 135 and it has started to cut out on idle when hot (never done this before) it idles fine when cold, if I keep the revs up (1100-1200rpm) its fine but there is defiantly something wrong. someone suggested to add a litre of oil into the diesel tank as these new diesels do not have enough oil in them to lubricate the pump??. I have emptied and flushed the tank and fitted a new lift pump but no difference.

Cheers any advice welcome.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day littlemassey.
The multipower is a fairly difficult job if you are not familiar with the system .
Like most things mechanical there are tests that can be carried out ,tests that will help find the problem otherwise you will be pulling the tractor to bits not knowing what is wrong then you have more problems, parts ,the tractor is not new and as such parts are becoming difficult to find especially Multipower parts .
Check these things BEFORE you start pulling it to bits.
Multipower filter ,early 168 tractors have the multipower filter on the left hand side just above the fuel injector pump ,it is an in line filter that is there is a pipe coming from below the battery ,up into the filter housing and out the other side going to the oil cooler there is a Square on the bottom of the housing to allow the filter Bowl to be removed to access the element inside be careful there is a large O ring that seals the Bowl make sure it is fitted correctly when reassembling.
If the filter is unserviceable and you cannot find a genuine repalcement ,take the old filter to a filter supply shop and they should be able to supply one using the physical measurements of the old filter if need be I can find the genuine part number.

Next step is to check the mechanical linkage of the multipower if you look at the multipower operating lever on the dash panel and follow the linkage down to a Rocker arm which connects to an operating rod that Disappears into the clutch housing ,look at the rocker arm and you will see a Clamp bolt that attaches the rocker to the operating rod,the clamp has a bolt that when loosened of allows the rod to slide up and down ,first set the operating lever on the dash to High ,loosen the clamp bolt and slide the operating rod down as far as it will go into the clutch housing, be careful there are other parts inside that can be broken , once the rod is all the way down tighten the clamp bolt ,not to tight then operate the multi power lever ,you will feel a positive click from High to low if not it is possible that the linkage inside is damaged or broken ,to access this requires that the tractor be split .
These simple checks should be carried out First if you need to go farther you will need a hydraulic test rig ,if you need more information on this I can help.
happy days.
Hutch.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry , the 135 fuel problem.
turn the fuel tap of ,the one on the bottom of the fuel tank , remove the fuel filters ,open the fuel tap and operate the fuel priming pump, the one on the right hand side of the tractor ,pump enough fuel that will prove there is no blockage say one pint, if you find that there is slow or no fuel flow drain the tank and remove the fuel tap ,remove the plastic fuel pipe first ,the tap has a small filter inside the tank that quite often gets blocked up, the plastic tap can be removed by undoing the small screw and screwing the tap right out blow out with compressed air or use a piece of fence wire !,reassemble and retest.

Change BOTH fuel filters making sure that you replace all seal, One on the top inside the filter housing (make sure the old seal has been removed first), the seal on the bottom of the filter and the O ring that fits around the stub on the filter housing, it may be a good idea to replace the seal around the filter retaining bolt it is either a copper washer or an O ring, you will have to undo the four bolts that secure the filters to the battery box (two on each filter) and carefully pull the assembly out to allow removal of the long filter bolts.
Next check the throttle control arm where it connects to the injector pump the pump has a shaft with two flats on it that the control arm locates and some times the small nut comes undone and the arm becomes loose and allows the pump to slow down enough in your case to stop the engine .
That is all the simple things ,if you are still having problems let me know and we can carry on .
Happy days.

Hutch.


----------

